# Contract Help?



## dparish (Oct 27, 2010)

I was woundering if I could get some opinions on how to draw up a contract?
I have different ones the first is a coastal hay field that I lease and care for at a 25%- 75%
75% to me.

the others are the good ones the land owner says treat it like your own. 
I hate to even need contracts but sure enough I don't draw one up someone will change there mind on somthing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dparish said:


> I was woundering if I could get some opinions on how to draw up a contract?
> I have different ones the first is a coastal hay field that I lease and care for at a 25%- 75%
> 75% to me.
> 
> ...


Keep the contract as straighforward as possible and the language as simple as possible and the landowner will feel more comfortable about signing it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Most extension agencies and ag related universities have standard forms that you can modify yourself. You can get them on-line. Mike


----------



## whitewing (Jan 29, 2012)

dparish said:


> I was woundering if I could get some opinions on how to draw up a contract?
> I have different ones the first is a coastal hay field that I lease and care for at a 25%- 75%
> 75% to me.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of doing the same, working with a contract. Most of my clients want me to sell their bales, which is fine, I'm glad to do it. But with some buyers paying cash, some depositing or wire transferring, some taking bales on consignment, etc, making payment can be tricky sometimes. what I need most is a firm timetable for payment so there aren't any surprises on either side.

Thanks for the post!


----------

